# How to keep her closer to me on walks(off leash)



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi! I have a problem with my saved female GSD. It's been more than two months since she is in my home. She had been lived chained in her previous owners' back yard and rarely met people or other dogs. 
She didn't know any comands when she arrived in my home. For two months she learned to come when called(which is the most important for me) and some other commands. Her recall is perfect, she would leave something interesting and come with joy. Of course, I give her treats and show her that I'm pleased with her actions. Every day we practise the commands she knows and sometimes learn something new. 
And now the problem. Some days ago she started getting far away from me when she's off leash. I love going hiking in the mountains and I take her too. Before she used to walk close to me. Now she started to go too far ahead from me. Yes, I see her, but when there is a turnout she sometimes takes the wrong turn and I'm afraid she could get lost in the mountains. Today we went for a walk in the park. There is a little forest through wich pass some roads. Again she was far away ahead and I was afraid she could have gotten on the road and she could have been hit by a car. 
Yes, she has a really reliable recall and when I call her she comes even if she's far ahead. But I don't know how to make her understand that I don't want her to go this far away from me. Will she understand only if I call her over and over? I think that's not the way...but what is it then?
When I don't walk, just stay on a bench or sth, she always sits there with me too. But the problem is when I start walking.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Fill your pockets with something nice and tasty and go for long walks. Pick a different word or sound (I use a "psst!" sharp hiss). It's a informal reminder to get back / get closer, without the full on expectation of a recall. At first, give treats. Then you can wean the food off, and just say "Okay" when you catch up or get comfortably close enough, a release that the dog can start walking again. 

It's also worth training a third word (I use "get back") for when you want the dog to walk behind you. Walk with a hiking stick and gently swing it back and forth in front of you as you walk, saying "get back, good girl, get back, yes, good girl" softly when she walks nicely behind you. If she tries to sneak past, she will get bumped with the walking stick. It's a very useful skill if you're around other hikers or in bear country. (Note: you're not hitting the dog of course, just sweeping it back and forth like a pendulum - a line not to be crossed)

I hiked the AT and other long wilderness routes with my dog, and these skills were invaluable. Happy Trails!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

eta: nice suggestions above me  

yes, calling her more frequently and at shorter distances can work... also calling her and discontinue moving yourself and/or head in the opposite direction. if you carry treats - rewarding her for checking in or returning to you on her own helps them want to stay close and you can also teach her a "stop" or "wait" command and call it out to her at intersecting pathways.

those are just some things and combination of things that I've always used. my current boys hike differently... one looks back constantly when just a few yards away... the other pretty much seeks out connecting pathways and stops & waits... with him I also hike familiar trails but vary which path I take every couple of trips.

I'm not a fan of long lines on trails, but that can be another tool for you to utilize in showing her the acceptable range.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use a two toned whistle and one command is stop look at me and the other is for come here right now - I trained it that way. The one I bought does not appear to be on Amazon anymore but there is good info on gundogsupply.com


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks! We are starting tomorrow . I have a 7 years old male dark sable GSD and he will never go far ahead because he likes to stop and sniff sth. But she doesn't stop to sniff anything and just walks ahead and in one moment she is far away from me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I like hiking with my dogs off leash too,and there is one area with a road near by where I leash them for a while until I feel safely away.I worry they may scare up a critter to chase around a bend where I can't see them to call them off and they may end up in the road.Other than that,they run around free and come flying by every few minutes to check in.If we come to a place I want to turn off,I wait until I have a visual,then call them so we can all head the same way.I wave my arms so they can see me and they come running.That's how we do it anyway


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok she is only one unexpected prey animal away from "disappearing" on you so you do have cause for concern.

For now you should keep a long line on the dog until you have "better" control. Better safe than sorry as it were. 

Most likely you could solve this with "some" variation of the" KMODT, long line/short line work??:
The Koehler Method of Dog Training, koehlerdogtraining.com Pattern of Learning

I stumbled across while looking for "off leash" stuff. 

But for quicker results ... E-Collar training will get you what you want. "The quickest and most humane way to train your dog is with the "proper" use of an E-Collar."

That is a quote from the author of the site in the post I'll link and he is a member "here" so you can "PM" him here. 

In the this post:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html

All those trainers have information and clips on E-Collar Training, you can get a better understanding of what is involved, how to do and how to find a trainer if you would like "hands on assistance." 

I have not used one myself, as I have not found the need, (thus far) but I have a broad category of "stuff" I know to be sound.

As always ask questions.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am an avid hiker who takes my dogs for lengthy off leash hikes. There are two methods I use and they work like a charm.

One is to wait until they get further than I like and I either 1) slip behind a tree so they can't see me or 2) turn around and start moving in the opposite direction as fast as I can. I switch between both methods.

No matter which method I use, I do NOT notify the dog of my intention. It is the dog's job to be aware of where I am and how far away it is from me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ yes, and this! however this would keep one of my boys glued to my side... the other has stopped, looked in a couple directions then continued as if to say "oh well, she'll catch up". but it's been awhile.... I think he cares a tad bit more about me now lol.


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

I have an e-collar. But she isn't stubborn and doesn't want to run after something. She never ignores me when I want her to come. She enjoys responding to my commands but now she just doesn't know what's wrong with going far ahead. I just need to teach her with appropriate methods without using the e-collar. I'm afraid that if I use the e-collar she will start not to listen to me when she's not wearing it. I prefer training without e-collar for now.
I have used the e-collar for my male GSD who used to rush at strangers and there was no strength in this world that could stop him  . We worked with a trainer.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Just a side note: I have had Old English Sheepdogs in the past. One boy, Rugby, would always go out far ahead, too. He was a "drover" kind of sheepdog. A drover goes out in front and leads the sheep. It was just natural to him. He had perfect recall. I know that GSDs herd a bit differently, but they are still sheepdogs.

One time on a trail in the woods, Rugby did not go out ahead. He stayed and then growled the most scary growl I have ever heard, I was worried it was a cougar. Turned out it was a black bear. Both bear and Rugby and I went off in opposite directions.

Good luck with your girl.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dolf said:


> if I use the e-collar she will start not to listen to me when she's not wearing it. I prefer training without e-collar for now.


That would be my "assumption" but I don't know?? I pointed you to "someone" here who would know. 




dolf said:


> I have used the e-collar for my male GSD who used to rush at strangers and there was no strength in this world that could stop him  . We worked with a trainer.


 To me if he was that "extreme" that sounds like *"Behaviour Modification"* that is a different "Protocol" than is *"Training"* a dog with an E-Collar.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am an avid hiker who takes my dogs for lengthy off leash hikes. There are two methods I use and they work like a charm.
> 
> One is to wait until they get further than I like and I either 1) slip behind a tree so they can't see me or 2) turn around and start moving in the opposite direction as fast as I can. I switch between both methods.
> 
> No matter which method I use, I do NOT notify the dog of my intention. It is the dog's job to be aware of where I am and how far away it is from me.


This is EXACTLY what I do when starting out with a puppy. Before they are old enough to be independant and have that very high puppy pack drive. The dog becomes constantly aware of your location relative to them and cued into you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> This is EXACTLY what I do when starting out with a puppy. Before they are old enough to be independant and have that very high puppy pack drive. The dog becomes constantly aware of your location relative to them and cued into you.


 This works very well with older dogs as well as long as you are bonded with the dog and they are accustomed to being off leash.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am an avid hiker who takes my dogs for lengthy off leash hikes. There are two methods I use and they work like a charm.
> 
> One is to wait until they get further than I like and I either 1) slip behind a tree so they can't see me or 2) turn around and start moving in the opposite direction as fast as I can. I switch between both methods.
> 
> No matter which method I use, I do NOT notify the dog of my intention. It is the dog's job to be aware of where I am and how far away it is from me.


I've done this and it does work, it actually works on kids too

My younger golden(the least likely one IMO) is great off leash and has a great recall. I don't do it often, I wish I could but I just don't feel comfortable.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The hiding trick is effective!I found out by accident when I went off the trail to pee(too much coffee!) and the dogs came tearing by growling fiercely like I'd been kidnapped or something!I'm like,uh guys,I'm right here.They looked bewildered for a moment then we carried on


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You have to watch if you change direction and move away, they may come tearing past you and keep on going thinking that now you are going that way instead of realizing they are supposed to be watching which way you are going. In that situation, just immediately change direction again, rinse and repeat until the behavior ceases.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> The hiding trick is effective!I found out by accident when I went off the trail to pee(too much coffee!) and the dogs came tearing by growling fiercely like I'd been kidnapped or something!I'm like,uh guys,I'm right here.They looked bewildered for a moment then we carried on


I know that look. Mine get it when they are outside and I try to use the bathroom in peace. They come flying in and run past the bathroom looking for me and they catch me out of the corner of their eye and hit the brakes. They are definitely on a mission....


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I 1) slip behind a tree so they can't see me or


Trees, you say??? Yes ... I do remember that of which you speak.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Trees, you say??? Yes ... I do remember that of which you speak.


 Just stand still and don't move! LOL!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've never done anything off leash with my dog. He has always been very independent. He's obedient and will recall (I use 'with me') when practicing in my 1 acre yard, but if I'm just walking down the drive, he ranges too far ahead or if I turn back toward the house, he'll run all the way down. He will eventually come back if I hide, but not nearly quick enough to ease my concerns. So, always on leash outside of my fence unless he's swimming at the lake. And I still use a drag line there.

So, watching for any suggestions for a semi-mature (will be 3 in Apr.) dog with a wide independent streak.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Galathiel said:


> I've never done anything off leash with my dog. He has always been very independent. He's obedient and will recall (I use 'with me') when practicing in my 1 acre yard, but if I'm just walking down the drive, he ranges too far ahead or if I turn back toward the house, he'll run all the way down. He will eventually come back if I hide, but not nearly quick enough to ease my concerns. So, always on leash outside of my fence unless he's swimming at the lake. And I still use a drag line there.
> 
> So, watching for any suggestions for a semi-mature (will be 3 in Apr.) dog with a wide independent streak.


My experience is that by doing as you do, you create a big attraction to explore, follow scents and challenge the mind, creating the behavior you wish to avoid. My dogs love their outings, but since it is not a novelty to them, they treat it as something fun, not something new and irresistible. This works whether they are independent or not.


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you for all your suggestions. They were very useful. I haven't used any e-collar. When she started going too far away, I turned and walked the other way. When she saw me, she immediately came. A few times I hid behind a tree and again she came. She learned often to turn back to look at me and wait me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's good to hear,thanks for the update!You can both look out for each other


----------

